# Weber 22.5 or 26.75?



## bayou boy (Apr 12, 2015)

It's time for a new grill. I can't decide between the Weber 22.5 or the 26.75. My grill to smoke ratio is about 50/50.  The pro's to the 26.75 are more cooking space, obviously, and easier to double as a smoker (only an assumption...input?)  The 22.5 uses less fuel but may not be as versatile. I've found plenty of reviews on here about the 22.5 but only a couple about the 26.75.  I mostly smoke ribs, chicken and butts for 6-8 people.  Any input would be gteatly apprsciated.  Budget is $400 tops.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 12, 2015)

I personally opted for the 22.5 kettle because I got it for $58 brand new! They are also way easier to get parts and accessories for and I can swap out parts for my 22.5 WSM as well.

I can get lots of smoked goodies on it as well! The trick is the set up: one weber charcoal basket and a foil lined aluminum pan taking up therest of the space. If you get the right size pan you'll have to fold down two edges of the pan and it will fit perfect!

I usually only cook for four but I always have leftovers...


----------



## wade (Apr 12, 2015)

I have both however my 22" Webers get used a lot more than my 26". The 22" is a better all rounder however the 26" is good for the larger groups and for turkeys and joints. If you are only going to get one then I would suggest the 22". The 26" can sometimes be more difficult to maintain a steady temperature in cold or windy conditions but once you get the hang of it it is fine too,













Weber 22 and 26.jpg



__ wade
__ Apr 12, 2015


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 12, 2015)

A 22 can easily handle that load. I would like a 26 but the price tag prohibits it for me. Besides, I can't get a 26 - my pizza oven is 22".


----------



## bayou boy (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the input.  I was leaning towards the 22 and y'all have help me decide.  The 22 it is. Welsh rarebit, would you mind posting a pic of the setup you were talking about. I've never owned a kettle before.


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2015)

Good advice from people that know and use theirs regularly 

Gary


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 13, 2015)

If you grill and smoke 50 / 50 then you need to research Big Poppa drum for $140. You can thank me later. It'll  solve everything.  Grills and smokes second to none plus nice to indirect cook also at grilling and searing level.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 13, 2015)

Bayou Boy said:


> Thanks for the input.  I was leaning towards the 22 and y'all have help me decide.  The 22 it is. Welsh rarebit, would you mind posting a pic of the setup you were talking about. I've never owned a kettle before.



The set up. I only the chimney in there for the photo. A dozen unlit briquettes in basket, half a chimney of mostly lit charcoal and a couple of flavor wood chucks.













169.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Aug 29, 2014






Beer can chicken. Take the top grill of and put it on the charcoal grates for about an hour and a half.













163.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Aug 2, 2014






Then take the chicken off and replace grill and go about another hour with the thighs facing the charcoals.













183.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Aug 2, 2014






Char siu with the larger pieces closer to the basket.













192.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Aug 24, 2014






Instant reverse sear! Just more the meat directly over basket to finish.













193.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Aug 24, 2014






Fatties and chicken quarters. Again finish fatties over basket to crisp the bacon.













174.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Apr 13, 2015


----------



## bayou boy (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice set up.  Thanks a lot for your help. Gonna try and get started this weekend.


----------



## red farr (Apr 13, 2015)

If I were you and had a 400 dollar bill I would do this, if it's  only  for grilling try a 22 inch masterbuilt grill, take the 340 leftover lute and get an 18 inch Weber Smokey Mountain,299.

Now you can have a burger,dog,chicken,sausage with grilled onion,peppers,tomato,garlic bread,baked potato etc. for  lunch while you wait for the meat to finish and coffee if you start early in the morning.

Red


----------

